# Monitor Audio Gold Signature 60's question...



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

I just recently purchased a pair of GS60's and had a question about a couple things on them.

1. How many port bungs should have been included in the boxes? I only got 2 but the manual mentions plugging all 4 ports to see how the sound is in your particular room then try removing 2...then all 4.

2. On the baseplate supplied in the box I got the feet on the bottom with spikes but it talks about something going on top fo the hole. I'm guessing for asthestics cause it's kind of ugly seeing a recessed hole and the threads from the feet underneath.

Some one help me on this? I tried contacting my dealer but they didn't know and never heard back from MA UK.

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

I suggest you to contact the manufacturer directly (phone, email,etc. should be in the manual) ... tell them about the manual and what you got in the box; I'm sure they will mail you the missing parts if they're missing :yes:

Most of the time they print on the manual what you will find inside the box ... check there first :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> I suggest you to contact the manufacturer directly (phone, email,etc. should be in the manual) ... tell them about the manual and what you got in the box; I'm sure they will mail you the missing parts if they're missing :yes:
> 
> Most of the time they print on the manual what you will find inside the box ... check there first :bigsmile:


Thanks Salvasol. I JUST found out from another forum that I didn't follow instructions. What I thought was the threaded nut or lock nut for the foot of the base plate turns out to be the piece I thought I was missing. :dontknow: I guess I need to read the instructions carefully and not just hurry and setup the speakers to enjoy them huh? :bigsmile: That other person also confirmed that yes there are only 2 port bungs and 4 ports. Kinda weird but ok. I like the sound without any of the bungs anyway so all good there too. 

Thanks for your help and I'm going to continue to be a member here hoping that I can learn or contribute something to the forum. 

Thanks! 

Steve

EDIT: Oh, thanks for the welcome too!


----------

